# Am I doing intervals correctly?



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

After my last TT which was humbling to say the least, I came to the conclusion that I really needed to start training with more purpose. I decided to start with intervals, because I feel that having the ability to put down lots of power over a distance is one of my weakest attributes.

Anyways, I have only read up a bit about doing them. Chose a flat 3 mile section of road that has only one intersection (avoided in a 5 minute effort). I also chose to do five intervals at 5 minutes each with roughly 2 minutes of recovery. The long recovery between 3 and 4 was to get water from my car (brought gatorade but needed to clean out my mouth).

Here is my workout in training center. Note that I did a warmup before I started the timing.










Am I on the right track?
How much effort am I supposed to exert during each interval? Should I be going 110%, maxing my HR or riding at a level that I can maintain for a little more than the 5 minutes? 

My max heart rate is around 186. I am aiming for a 24.5mph average in my next TT. Last TT was a bit hilly and I managed an average of 22.5 per official timing and 20.5 per my garmin.

Appreciate the help...


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Without getting too technical you basically want to do intervals that match your racing. without knowing the length of your tt its tough to comment on your workout. But I'd suggest longer intervals. Say 15-20 minutes. The idea is to go as hard as you possibly can sustain for that time. Take a few minutes to recover. Then do it again. Probably best to start off only doing two repititions. Record the distance you cover during the work portions of your interval and be competitive with yourself.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

That makes sense. Is there any use in mixing up the length between workouts, focusing on harder but shorter intervals one day and longer but less intense ones another?


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Absolutely. It sounds silly, I know. But the duration of the interval makes all the difference in the world. The idea is to figure out your weak points. Anaerobic endurance, power, strength, muscular endurance ..... Then go out and do intervals that improve that. The forum is a great starting point for this information. But if you decide to get serious with your training then you should buy friels book. I cannot think of it offhand(I'm sitting at a diner eating breakfast before a group ride lol). Bt its only like 25 bucks and is the best money you can spend.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

tommyrhodes said:


> Without getting too technical you basically want to do intervals that match your racing. without knowing the length of your tt its tough to comment on your workout. But I'd suggest longer intervals. Say 15-20 minutes. The idea is to go as hard as you possibly can sustain for that time. Take a few minutes to recover. Then do it again. Probably best to start off only doing two repititions. Record the distance you cover during the work portions of your interval and be competitive with yourself.


I would not suggest going as hard as you possibly can for the duration of a longer interval of 15-20-min, except occasionally, like when testing. 

Far better off to be a little under flat out pace for a given duration. The adaptations triggered will be the same, and you'll be able to back up to do such efforts on a regular basis.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I just finished week six of the Time Crunch Training Program and Saturday called for 3x12 Over/Unders (and then I did the 15 miles back to town at or above 95% of LTHR so it basically ended up being a 40 mile TT). They were pretty tough by the 3rd set but I can definitely tell that the program is working. Even with the eight minute rests between the three sets I still brought back a 22mph avg. for the 40 mile ride which is about 2mph faster than what I would have done it last year. The legs pretty much had nothing in them yesterday though.

When I first started the TCTP I was thinking that I wasn't riding enough but I've seen huge improvements in my sustainable efforts. Even after only four weeks I could see a major difference. I would check it out, the focused training really seems to be working out good.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

intervals are magic.

that is all.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

tommyrhodes said:


> Absolutely. It sounds silly, I know. But the duration of the interval makes all the difference in the world. The idea is to figure out your weak points. Anaerobic endurance, power, strength, muscular endurance ..... Then go out and do intervals that improve that. The forum is a great starting point for this information. But if you decide to get serious with your training then you should buy friels book. I cannot think of it offhand(I'm sitting at a diner eating breakfast before a group ride lol). Bt its only like 25 bucks and is the best money you can spend.


I have the Friel book and have read much of it, but have yet to do the worksheets. I will have to take a look at them. 

As far as my weak points, I am unsure because I don't feel like I excel at one thing. I think my big limiting factor is my aerobic system, because when I am going hard (regardless of gradient) I find that my breathing and heart rate are the first to go.

Perhaps I need to reread the book more clearly.



bmxhacksaw said:


> I just finished week six of the Time Crunch Training Program and Saturday called for 3x12 Over/Unders (and then I did the 15 miles back to town at or above 95% of LTHR so it basically ended up being a 40 mile TT). They were pretty tough by the 3rd set but I can definitely tell that the program is working. Even with the eight minute rests between the three sets I still brought back a 22mph avg. for the 40 mile ride which is about 2mph faster than what I would have done it last year. The legs pretty much had nothing in them yesterday though.
> 
> When I first started the TCTP I was thinking that I wasn't riding enough but I've seen huge improvements in my sustainable efforts. Even after only four weeks I could see a major difference. I would check it out, the focused training really seems to be working out good.


What is an Over/Under? I am going to assume it means over a threshold, and then under it or the opposite of that.

I will have a look at TCTP though, thanks.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Yup. I would run 3 minutes at about 102% of LTHR and then a 3 minutes at about 97% of LTHR


----------

